# Xfire



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Hy, kann seit etwa 2 Tagen keine Xfire Live strems mehr anschauen. Der Ladeschirm bleibt immer Schwarz mit dem Xfire Logo in der mitte.... Hab jetzt mal den neuen Flash Player installiert hat aber auch nichts geholfen. Benutze Firefox schon ewig und konnte immer Live Streams gucken. Hat wer eine Lösung?


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Javascript aktivieren.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Ah habs gefunden! War aber schon Aktiviert!


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Und was soll ich jetzt aus der Antwort schließen? Gehts nun?


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

nö geht ned..


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Einmal: http://www.java.com/de/download/

Zweimal: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/

Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Mozilla Firefox v.3.6.8


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dann liste bitte mal die Firefox Addons auf die du benutzt.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

WOT, Java Console, Download Helper, Adobe DLM


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Einfach mal alle aktivieren und dann probieren.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

unverändert..


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/CCleaner_16317939.html

Einmal normal drüberlaufen lassen, danach noch die Registry durchsuchen und alle Funde löschen.

Browser dafür schließen wegen Cache die gelöscht wird.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Hab nun mit dem CC Cleaner alles gesäubert, Repariert und nach dem Probieren Firefox neu Installiert. Hat aber alles nichts genützt..


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dann speicherst mal die Liste der installierten Programme bei CCleaner als Textdatei und kopierst hier rein.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

obe Download Manager	NOS Microsystems Ltd.	17.08.2010		1.6.2.87
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX	Adobe Systems Incorporated	27.03.2010		10.0.45.2
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin	Adobe Systems Incorporated	17.08.2010	6,00MB	10.1.82.76
Adobe Reader 9.3.3 - Deutsch	Adobe Systems Incorporated	30.06.2010	245,9MB	9.3.3
Alien Swarm	Valve	07.08.2010		
Apple Application Support	Apple Inc.	04.04.2010	39,7MB	1.2.0
Apple Software Update	Apple Inc.	07.02.2010	2,16MB	2.1.1.116
ATI Catalyst Install Manager	ATI Technologies, Inc.	16.07.2010		3.0.778.0
avi2divx	Readmesoft	21.07.2010		
Avira AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus	Avira GmbH	25.03.2010	59,8MB	10.0.0.561
Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2	Electronic Arts	02.03.2010	1.772,6MB	1.0.0.0
Bonjour	Apple Inc.	05.04.2010		2.0.0.34
Bullzip PDF Printer 7.1.0.1195	Bullzip	07.08.2010		
BurnAware Free 2.5	Burnaware Technologies	29.06.2010	17,6MB	
BurnAware Professional 3.0	Burnaware Technologies	01.07.2010	24,1MB	
Canon MP Navigator EX 2.0		01.03.2010		
Canon Utilities Solution Menu		01.03.2010		
CanoScan LiDE 100 Scanner Driver		07.02.2010		
CCleaner	Piriform	03.08.2010		2.34
CDBurnerXP	CDBurnerXP	14.08.2010	11,8MB	4.3.7.2316
CPUID CPU-Z 1.53.1		22.03.2010		
DH Driver Cleaner Professional Edition	Ruud Ketelaars	02.03.2010		Version 1.5
DivX-Setup	DivX, Inc. 	16.07.2010		1.0.2.23
DVD-lab PRO 2.5	Mediachance	18.04.2010		
Dyyno Viewer	Dyyno, Inc.	17.08.2010	2,06MB	1.0.0.0
EVEREST Corporate Edition v5.30	Lavalys, Inc.	27.02.2010		5.30
Facebook Plug-In	Facebook, Inc.	24.06.2010		
Fraps		27.02.2010		
Free Video Converter V 2.8	Koyote Soft	21.07.2010	10,7MB	2.8.0.0
Futuremark SystemInfo	Futuremark Corporation	01.03.2010		3.21.2.1
GIMP 2.6.8		05.05.2010		
GPL Ghostscript Lite 8.70		06.08.2010	12,8MB	
Gutscheinmieze - Toolbar		01.08.2010		
HD Tune Pro 4.01	EFD Software	18.03.2010	2,53MB	
ImgBurn	LIGHTNING UK!	15.08.2010		2.5.1.0
Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program		01.03.2010		
IsoBuster 2.7	Smart Projects	26.02.2010	12,6MB	2.7
Japanese Fonts Support For Adobe Reader 9	Adobe Systems Incorporated	04.04.2010	16,5MB	9.0.0
Java(TM) 6 Update 21	Sun Microsystems, Inc.	26.02.2010	95,0MB	6.0.210
JDownloader	AppWork UG (haftungsbeschränkt)	26.02.2010		0.89
Left 4 Dead 2	Valve	11.05.2010		
Left 4 Dead 2 Add-on Support	Valve	12.05.2010		
Left 4 Dead 2 Dedicated Server	Valve	29.05.2010		
Logitech SetPoint 6.0	Logitech	06.03.2010		6.00.68
Mafia II - Demo	2K Czech	11.08.2010		
Magic DVD Ripper V5.5.0	Magic DVD Software, Inc.	01.08.2010		
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile	Microsoft Corporation	23.06.2010		4.0.30319
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile DEU Language Pack	Microsoft Corporation	23.06.2010		4.0.30319
Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007	Microsoft Corporation	12.02.2010		12.0.6425.1000
Microsoft Office Live Add-in 1.5	Microsoft Corporation	25.05.2010	0,50MB	2.0.4024.1
Microsoft Silverlight	Microsoft Corporation	03.06.2010	46,6MB	4.0.50524.0
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]	Microsoft Corporation	24.03.2010	1,72MB	3.1.0000
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x64 8.0.50727.4053	Microsoft Corporation	03.03.2010		8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053	Microsoft Corporation	14.02.2010	0,25MB	8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable	Microsoft Corporation	05.03.2010	2,69MB	8.0.59193
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64)	Microsoft Corporation	02.03.2010		8.0.56336
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 ATL Update kb973924 - x86 9.0.30729.4148	Microsoft Corporation	09.02.2010	0,20MB	9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17	Microsoft Corporation	06.03.2010		9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148	Microsoft Corporation	02.03.2010		9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.21022	Microsoft Corporation	17.03.2010	5,77MB	9.0.21022
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17	Microsoft Corporation	07.02.2010	0,58MB	9.0.30729
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148	Microsoft Corporation	25.03.2010	0,58MB	9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories 1.2	Microsoft	12.06.2010		1.20.146.0
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.8)	Mozilla	17.08.2010		3.6.8 (de)
My Video Converter 1.3.5	Ether Software	01.03.2010		
Need For Speed™ World	Electronic Arts	04.07.2010		1.0.0.41
NVIDIA PhysX	NVIDIA Corporation	11.08.2010	78,9MB	9.10.0513
OpenAL		01.03.2010		
phonostar-Player Version 3.01.3		17.02.2010		
PhotoScape		14.04.2010		
PunkBuster Services	Even Balance, Inc.	02.03.2010		0.988
Skype Toolbars	Skype Technologies S.A.	08.06.2010	5,23MB	1.0.4051
Skype™ 4.2	Skype Technologies S.A.	08.06.2010	31,8MB	4.2.169
softonic-de3 Toolbar	softonic-de3	21.07.2010		5.7.1.1
Spamihilator 0.9.9.53 (32-Bit)	Michel Krämer	22.05.2010	5,59MB	0.9.9.53
SpeedFan (remove only)		27.02.2010		
Steam	Valve Corporation	13.02.2010	42,2MB	1.0.0.0
TomTom HOME 2.7.4.1962	TomTom	27.05.2010		2.7.4.1962
TomTom HOME Visual Studio Merge Modules	TomTom International B.V.	27.05.2010	1,88MB	1.0.2
Ubisoft Game Launcher	UBISOFT	31.03.2010		1.0.0.0
UltraISO Premium V9.36		15.08.2010		
Unigine Heaven Benchmark v2.0	Unigine Corp.	27.03.2010	235,3MB	2.0
Update Service	Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB	24.03.2010		2.10.3.25
VirtualCloneDrive	Elaborate Bytes	20.03.2010		
VLC media player 1.1.2	VideoLAN	31.07.2010		1.1.2
Vuze	Vuze Inc.	14.05.2010		4.4
WBFS Manager 3.0	AlexDP	15.08.2010		3.0
Windows Live Essentials	Microsoft Corporation	24.03.2010		14.0.8089.0726
Windows Live ID-Anmelde-Assistent	Microsoft Corporation	26.05.2010		6.500.3165.0
Windows Live Sync	Microsoft Corporation	24.03.2010	2,79MB	14.0.8089.726
Windows Live Upload Tool	Microsoft Corporation	24.03.2010	0,22MB	14.0.8014.1029
Windows Media Player Firefox Plugin	Microsoft Corp	15.03.2010	0,29MB	1.0.0.8
WinRAR		08.02.2010		
WinX Video Converter 4.5.1	Digiarty Software,Inc.	06.05.2010	27,2MB	
Xilisoft AVI to DVD Converter 6	Xilisoft	31.07.2010		6.1.2.0708
YouTube Downloader 2.5.7	BienneSoft	13.08.2010		
Zip Repair Pro	GetData Pty Ltd	20.07.2010		4.2.0.1113


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Nette Menge, das durchzugehen würde etwas dauern. Hast du zufällig die Systemwiederherstellung an und kannst dich erinnern wann es mal ging? Das wäre eine Option. Ansonsten kannst du daran auch sehen woran es lag.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Joa es ging vor ca. 2-3 Tagen noch Problemlos. Mit der Systemwiederherstellung kenn ich mich null aus. Da müsstest mir erklären was ich da zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerivor (18. August 2010)

Mh Adobeflashplayer deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren... Hast du auch die richtige Version ausgewählt 32 bzw. 64bit?


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Puh k.a das hat sich von alleine Installiert.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Joa es ging vor ca. 2-3 Tagen noch Problemlos. Mit der Systemwiederherstellung kenn ich mich null aus. Da müsstest mir erklären was ich da zu tun habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches Betriebssystem?




Xerivor schrieb:


> Mh Adobeflashplayer deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren... Hast du auch die richtige Version ausgewählt 32 bzw. 64bit?



Adobe Flash Player gibts nur in der 32 Bit Version.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

win7


----------



## Xerivor (18. August 2010)

Tjo 64 oder 32 bit wenn du es nicht weißt. Systemsteuerung oben in die Suche System eingeben und dort schauen


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

64 Bit

Ps: Die Installierten Programme sind okai oder?!


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Start öffnen und einfach Systemwiederherstellung eingeben.


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

gemacht funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dann gibts nur zwei Lösung:

1. Plattmachen
2. Neuen Browser nehmen: http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/de/landing_win.html?hl=de


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Ist der besser als der Firefox??


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

http://www.chip.de/news/Firefox-Chrome-Safari-Browser-im-Speed-Test_38093693.html


----------



## Jokxer (18. August 2010)

Mit dem Google Browser funzt es auch nicht...


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Dann liegts an einer Software, schmeiß einfach alles runter was unnötig ist.


----------



## Jokxer (19. August 2010)

Hat auch nix gebracht..


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Und die letzte Möglichkeit: Pc neu aufsetzen (Systempartition formatieren)


----------



## Xerivor (19. August 2010)

Liegt wohl eher daran das der Flashplayer irgendwie rumspinnt.... google einfach mal ein bisschen ob noch mehr das problem haben bevor du deswegen deinen pc neu aufsetzt


----------



## Jokxer (19. August 2010)

Ja im Xfire Forum gibts sehr viele die das Problem haben/hatten! Aber von einer Lösung ist nirgends die Rede..


----------

